

Ask HN: What is the etiquette for posting a job opening here? - plnewman

I'm hiring for a position on my team, and I bet there's an HN reader or two out there that would fit the bill. Is there any accepted etiquette for posting jobs on HN?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Post it. With your contact details in your profile, anyone interested can
contact you. Everyone else can ignore you.

However, that will mean your post doesn't get voted up, and therefore doesn't
get seen except for the 30 minutes or 90 minutes that it's on the "new" page.

For visibility, you might want to write something interesting about the job so
people think the post itself is of value, and then add the opening as an
addendum.

If it's not spam, if it has something of interest, and if it adds value, no
one will mind.

Probably.

------
pdelgallego
ask for forgiveness, not for permission. If it isn't interesting people will
not vote it, and if it is inappropriate the poeple will let you know.

------
kitkat
There's normally a monthly hiring thread you can post to

~~~
pbhjpbhj
One might answer, create a "AskHN: who's hiring?" thread using a puppet
account and post your job opening there.

But I'm sure that would be frowned on ;0)>

